# Happy Birthday thread



## wardconnor

Happy Birthday to Ware :dancenana: :dancenana: :dancenana:
37 years old. What an accomplishment!

TLF PARTY


----------



## ericgautier

:beer:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ah, to be 37 again!


----------



## monty

Happy birthday, Ware!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Happy B'day Ware. 37. I don't remember a damn thing about being 37 or 1980 or yesterday for that matter. Keep a diary, Ware or post pictures.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware! Good job on getting to 37! You did it! Happy birthday!


----------



## Ware

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday to Ware and everyone else that had a birthday this year!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Hope you have/had a great day so far Ware!!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Hope you have/had a great day so far Ware!!!! Happy Birthday!!


Thanks MQ - I get to go home and mow the lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Happy B-Day Ware!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Happy Birthday Ware


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would like to wish a Happy Birthday to Touch of Grass(TOG)!!!! Even though she isn't happy about turning 39


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday TOG!


----------



## touchofgrass

wardconnor said:


> Happy Birthday to Ware :dancenana: :dancenana: :dancenana:
> 37 years old. What an accomplishment!
> 
> TLF PARTY


Happy Belated Birthday, Ware!!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> I would like to wish a Happy Birthday to Touch of Grass(TOG)!!!! Even though she isn't happy about turning 39


Thanks MQ, love you!!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday TOG!


Thank you, Ware!!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

touchofgrass said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday TOG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would even accept 21 with 18 years experience!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy birthday TOG!! I'll be 39 soon too. Not forty yet :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

hAPPY bIRTHDAY TOG!


----------



## touchofgrass

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy birthday TOG!! I'll be 39 soon too. Not forty yet :thumbup:


Thanks, Penn!!


----------



## touchofgrass

Redtenchu said:


> hAPPY bIRTHDAY TOG!


Thank you, Red


----------



## wardconnor

Happy birthday TOG &#127874; &#127881;

Your final year uphill.


----------



## touchofgrass

wardconnor said:


> Happy birthday TOG 🎂 🎉
> 
> Your final year uphill.


see, MQ ... this is what I have been saying... it's all downhill after this last year... I'll be no longer living... I'll be dying... that's why 39 sucks... 

haha... it's not just me that thinks that way


----------



## wardconnor

touchofgrass said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday TOG 🎂 🎉
> 
> Your final year uphill.
> 
> 
> 
> see, MQ ... this is what I have been saying... it's all downhill after this last year... I'll be no longer living... I'll be dying... that's why 39 sucks...
> 
> haha... it's not just me that thinks that way
Click to expand...

Ha ha 
Sorry to break the news to you MQ but she's right.

Time to start living like your dying.


----------



## pennstater2005

Yeah but downhill makes me feel like I can just coast now


----------



## touchofgrass

pennstater2005 said:


> Yeah but downhill makes me feel like I can just coast now


ok, I will try that thought process on for size... I am tired of busting my a$$ ... I will just start to coast after this next year. haha


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday TOG


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'm late, but Happy Birthday TOG.

I thought of 39 as the last year that people might blame my stupidity on youth.


----------



## touchofgrass

Ridgerunner said:


> I'm late, but Happy Birthday TOG.
> 
> I thought of 39 as the last year that people might blame my stupidity on youth.


Thank you!


----------



## ericgautier

HBD!


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday HCM


----------



## Mightyquinn

Happy Birthday Pennstater!!! One more year until the big 40!!


----------



## wardconnor

Happy Birthday 🎂 🎉

Almost to the top of the hill.


----------



## Ware




----------



## ericgautier

HBD pennstater2005!!!


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday PS! Better make it count, it's all downhill from here :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks everybody! Kids made me homemade cards and asked what I wanted to do. I said spray some fungicide :lol: We actually went to a fall festival and got some donuts. Good day  I was serious about the fungicide.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy birthday DJLCN!!!


----------



## DJLCN

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy birthday DJLCN!!!


Thanks! I treated myself to a sprayer system upgrade; pump, filter, pressure regulator, DFW_wand and quick connects to use it with my ATV sprayer and backpack sprayers.


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday DJLCN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I treated myself to a sprayer system upgrade; pump, filter, pressure regulator, DFW_wand and quick connects to use it with my ATV sprayer and backpack sprayers.
Click to expand...

That's a heck of a self birthday present! I like it!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday!


Happy birthday all!!!


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday all!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.

Can I mow my lawn followed with drinking a Coke for my birthday present?


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday guys! WC you can do whatever you like, it's your birthday


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday all!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Can I mow my lawn followed with drinking a Coke for my Birthday present?
Click to expand...

Isn't it getting a little chilly in Utah to be mowing


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I mow my lawn followed with drinking a Coke for my Birthday present?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it getting a little chilly in Utah to be mowing
Click to expand...

Yes its cold. My lawn is dormant. I have not mowed to cut the lawn in several weeks. The lawn is covered in leaves that have fallen from the trees and they need to be mulched. The high temperature today is suppose to get up to 41 degrees and is suppose to be 21 degrees tonight.

I might skip the much mowing for my birthday and might elect for blowing out of the sprinkler system.

How long again until spring?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Happy Birthday Connor!!!! Hope you enjoyed your Coke 

Spring will be here before you know it! We got about 4-5 months before scalping starts here in the South


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday! :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## wardconnor

Happy Birthday G-Man! You are an asset to this community for sure. :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:
🎂 🎉

How old are ya? 👴 Did you get a reel mower?


----------



## g-man

Thanks. I'm 37 now.

I haven't bought a reel yet. I'm patiently waiting for a 220E at a decent price.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Thanks. I'm 37 now.
> 
> I haven't bought a reel yet. I'm patiently waiting for a 220E at a decent price.


Are you secretly the one that is buying the one that Pete is restoring? Or just secretly wanting it?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Happy Birthday G-Man


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy birthday g-man!!! Hope you had a great day


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm 37 now.
> 
> I haven't bought a reel yet. I'm patiently waiting for a 220E at a decent price.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you secretly the one that is buying the one that Pete is restoring? Or just secretly wanting it?
Click to expand...

I'm not Pete buyer. I thought it was you. I want the one Ware was selling a few months ago.


----------



## g-man

Thanks everyone. I had a great day and family dinner.


----------



## Pete1313

Happy birthday g-man!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday g-man!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday SGrabs33 :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SGrabs33

Thank you both very much!


----------



## J_nick

SGrabs33 said:


> Thank you both very much!


Happy birthday! You plan on buying yourself a TruCut or 4 of them?


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Happy birthday! You plan on buying yourself a TruCut or 4 of them?


Happy Birthday!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! You plan on buying yourself a TruCut or 4 of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
Click to expand...

Lol

Happy Birthday young man 🎂 🎉


----------



## g-man

Congrats. There are plenty of st. Valentine's babies in our group.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Happy Birthday Scott!!!!! Hope you are enjoying the crappy weather we are having


----------



## SGrabs33

Thanks everyone!



Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! You plan on buying yourself a TruCut or 4 of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
Click to expand...

Haha, I've only got 2 in the shelter right now, running low 



Mightyquinn said:


> Happy Birthday Scott!!!!! Hope you are enjoying the crappy weather we are having


Yeah, I really love it when 430 means its dark outside


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday Budstl!!! I couldn't find a cheesy birthday cake emoji so this'll have to do :bandit:


----------



## wardconnor

Happy Birthday Budstl

Since Penstater2005 could not pull off the cheesy Birthday cake emoji the pleasure is all mine in deliviering that to you.

🎂 🎉


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> Happy Birthday Budstl
> 
> Since Penstater2005 could not pull off the cheesy Birthday cake emoji the pleasure is all mine in deliviering that to you.
> 
> 🎂 🎉


Hey! Where'd you find that!!


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Budstl
> 
> Since Penstater2005 could not pull off the cheesy Birthday cake emoji the pleasure is all mine in deliviering that to you.
> 
> 🎂 🎉
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Where'd you find that!!
Click to expand...

Android. SwiftKey

🎈 🎆🎁🎇🏆🎊


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Budstl

Thank you fellas


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday Brent T and Brodgers88! :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday Fistertondeluxe!


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday


----------



## Iriasj2009

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks! But, it's not my birthday haha. I messed up on the dates. It's month 8 day 12 and not month 12 day 8 lol.. sorry for the confusion but I'll still take birthday gifts :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

I thought I saw Colonel Korn as a birthday coming up. Happy belated birthday if we missed it!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> I thought I saw Colonel Korn as a birthday coming up. Happy belated birthday if we missed it!!!


+1, Happy Birthday K0rn!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw Colonel Korn as a birthday coming up. Happy belated birthday if we missed it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1, Happy Birthday K0rn!
Click to expand...

I think it's tomorrow. For whatever reason it disappears from the upcoming list the day before.

But Happy (early) Birthday K0rn! :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw Colonel Korn as a birthday coming up. Happy belated birthday if we missed it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1, Happy Birthday K0rn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's tomorrow. For whatever reason it disappears from the upcoming list the day before.
> 
> But Happy (early) Birthday K0rn! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks gang! I got an awesome early gift from the wife at 10 minutes till midnight. Got a Fitbit Charge 2... she said she heard me mention it this summer as I wanted to see what kind of activity and exercise I was getting while working in the yard. I was using the apple Health app on the iPhone, and some days recorded over 7 miles of walking on my property alone. I sure felt it in my feet the next day. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Brodgers88

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday Brent T and Brodgers88! :banana: :dancenana:


I'm a few weeks late seeing this lol. Thanks Ware!


----------



## J_nick

Happy Birthday Wes


----------



## Reel Low Dad

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday Fistertondeluxe!


Thanks. Sorry for the late response. I have been crazy busy the past month.


----------



## J_nick

Happy Birthday BAF!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Merry Birthday, man!!


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Merry Birthday, man!!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## J_nick

Happy Birthday Dom2123


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday Taylor!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @GACory !


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @nagol!


----------



## nagol

Thanks Ware. I've hit the magical 30s.


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @bernie3 and anyone we may've missed!


----------



## Ware

Happy birthday @ATLawn !!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Alan !


----------



## dfw_pilot

@Alan I hope you aren't having to travel today - happy birthday!!


----------



## ATLawn

Thanks Ware! You're the man


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @zeus201 and @dfw_pilot


----------



## dfw_pilot

Haha, thanks - and true!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @zeus201 and @dfw_pilot


Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@dfw_pilot @zeus201

Happy Birthday all!


----------



## zeus201

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @Ammodud2311


----------



## Ware

@Ammodud2311


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @Red Cup !!!
🤜🏼💥🤛🏼


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @MarkAguglia and @AudreyPeach !!!


----------



## MarkAguglia

Thanks!! &#128513;


----------



## Redtenchu

Haaaaaaaaappy Birthday @ajmikola


----------



## pennstater2005

@ajmikola

Happy birthday 🍰


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy-happy Birthday @thytuff1


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Tex86 :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Tex86

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Tex86 :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


Thanks Ware! I'll take an early Birthday wish now and another on 7/3/86 when it's my birthday


----------



## wardconnor

Happy Birthday @Togo


----------



## wardconnor

@Reelnutt


----------



## Togo

wardconnor said:


> Happy Birthday @Togo


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @AdamC !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @massgrass :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Happy Birthday! @Mightyquinn I can't remember. Is 43 a good year?  I hope so! Enjoy your day.
And Happy B-day to all the people I have missed.


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday!


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday MQ


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Mightyquinn !


----------



## pennstater2005

@Mightyquinn Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## SGrabs33

Missed it, happy belated MQ!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Thank You to everyone for the Birthday Wishes!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @bauc54 !!!


----------



## massgrass

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @massgrass :thumbup:


Just noticed this, thanks!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Redtenchu !!!


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday @Redtenchu :beer:


----------



## wardconnor

Happy birthday @Redtenchu
🎂 🎉


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy birthday Red!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks Guys!


----------



## SGrabs33

Am I too late? Happy bday @Redtenchu!


----------



## bauc54

Thanks for the Bday wishes


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Moondoggy !!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @J_nick !!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @J_nick!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Happy B-Day @J_nick !
"Happy Birthday!" to all those I missed.


----------



## ericgautier

HBD @J_nick !!


----------



## Ridgerunner

28? Give me a break.


----------



## Pete1313

Ridgerunner said:


> 28? Give me a break.


 :lol: 
Happy B-day @J_nick


----------



## J_nick

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. @pennstater2005 @Redtenchu @Ridgerunner @ericgautier @Pete1313


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Pete1313 :beer:

Okay now get back to work on your yard so we can have more pictures!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Happy B-day! @Pete1313


----------



## ericgautier

@Pete1313 happy birthday! Enjoy it man.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Pete1313!


----------



## J_nick

Happy birthday @Pete1313


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 , per rounding rules, you are in your 40s now. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Happy Birthday @Pete1313.


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!



pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Pete1313 :beer:
> 
> Okay now get back to work on your yard so we can have more pictures!


I'll get on it! 



g-man said:


> @Pete1313 , per rounding rules, you are in your 40s now. Welcome to the club.


Nope! My math is exact and doesn't round. I'm still only 34.9993721461 years old as I wasn't born until 10:30pm... :lol:


----------



## g-man

OK, 35.00001234 year old, welcome to the 40s.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> OK, 35.00001234 year old, welcome to the 40s.


 :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Noclssgt !!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Richard Slater !!! Hope your lawn is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

@wardconnor did you take off work today?


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Beerbrewer @Grass Clippins @drjoeshmoe :beer: :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @lrw_3 :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @cclaeys !!! Hope you have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @kevinb !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @kevinb 🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Noclssgt

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Noclssgt !!!!!


just saw this, thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @OnyxsLawn!!!

24!? That can't be right :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Think I missed a couple.....was it @chrismar and @Shuffinator?

If so Happy Belated Birthday all!!!!


----------



## stotea

32 yesterday. Now, what to buy myself in celebration... sprayer or spreader?


----------



## Redtenchu

stotea said:


> 32 yesterday. Now, what to buy myself in celebration... sprayer or spreader?


It was your birthday, why not both? :lol:


----------



## stotea

Redtenchu said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 yesterday. Now, what to buy myself in celebration... sprayer or spreader?
> 
> 
> 
> It was your birthday, why not both? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh, I've been pondering that as well, haha. I really want the Lesco 80 lb spreader and to build a drop-in sprayer unit, but I'm not sure I can get myself to drop that much coin.


----------



## pennstater2005

stotea said:


> 32 yesterday. Now, what to buy myself in celebration... sprayer or spreader?


I knew I missed it! Happy belated birthday!! That would be a lot of coin for both. Ahhh just do it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Uemixyli and @CMOG Dibbler :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## chrismar

Thanks, @pennstater2005!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @TrialAndError! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @TrialAndError! :thumbup:


🎂🎂🎂


----------



## TrialAndError

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @TrialAndError! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 🎂🎂🎂
Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @dunk_machine 🍰🍨🍭!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @smokinglegges!!! 🍨🍰🍭🍻🍻🍻


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @coplawn238 and @Hodges3902!!

Here's to a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @MsTin!!! 🍨🍰🍭🍦🎂🍬🍩


----------



## smokinglegges

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @smokinglegges!!! 🍨🍰🍭🍻🍻🍻


Thanks, appreciate that


----------



## MsTin

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @MsTin!!! 🍨🍰🍭🍦🎂🍬🍩


XOXOXOXOXO! Thank you! For my birthday, my husband put in an in ground swimming pool and now we are upgrading our sprinkler system to the Hydrawise Irrigation 24 zone system. I hope that this will live up to the hype.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Zoysialawnnut and @gijoe4500 !!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Rene :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Hey @Shaky Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @tnlynch81 !!!!! Hope you have a great day :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## tnlynch81

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @tnlynch81 !!!!! Hope you have a great day :bandit: :bandit:


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @PHXCobra!!! Enjoy the hot weather...although in Phoenix that has to be just par for the course right?


----------



## PHXCobra

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @PHXCobra!!! Enjoy the hot weather...although in Phoenix that has to be just par for the course right?


Thanks! It was a great day to spend some time in the air conditioning.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @DSchlauch 🦄🦋🐊🐆

I'm trying out new Birthday emojis :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @DSchlauch 🦄🦋🐊🐆
> 
> I'm trying out new Birthday emojis :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Hieronymus!!! Have a great day :beer:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday Hieronymus!!! Have a great day :beer:


+1, Happy Birthday!


----------



## DSchlauch

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @DSchlauch 🦄🦋🐊🐆
> 
> I'm trying out new Birthday emojis :lol:


Thanks!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @BXMurphy & @Stellar P!!


----------



## Shaky

pennstater2005 said:


> Hey @Shaky Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


Hey Thanks!


----------



## Stellar P

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday @BXMurphy & @Stellar P!!


Thanks my man! Another successful year.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @DR_GREENTHUMB!!!! :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday 🎈🎊🎂 @mmaurer !!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @ericgautier, @LawnNerd, @Amaxwell5 and @Alex1389 :yahoo:


----------



## pennstater2005

Yep! Happy Birthday all!


----------



## ericgautier

Party time... :dancenana:


----------



## Alex1389

Thanks, @Ware!! Happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Happy birthday to @LawnNerd and @ericgautier. May you get plenty of rainfall and nitrogen to your turf today.


----------



## ericgautier

@Colonel K0rn I did wish for rainfall... lawn could use it. :lol:


----------



## Amaxwell5

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @ericgautier, @LawnNerd, @Amaxwell5 and @Alex1389 :yahoo:


Thank you sir.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Llano Estacado and @richardn!!! I'll be joining the 40 group real soon


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Jconnelly6b :beer:


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Happy Birthday Ware!


----------



## Ware

Anthony Drexler said:


> Happy Birthday Ware!


Thanks, but it's still a few months away.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

:beer: Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## ericgautier

@Jconnelly6b HBD man!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Thank you @ericgautier feeling a little older today. A bit wiser too, so I'll take it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Big day for Birthdays! Happy Birthday @newells4 @jessehurlburt @brettgoodyear @ggilmore :yahoo: :beer:

Bunch of young bucks!!


----------



## jessehurlburt

:beer: Thanks @pennstater2005 !! :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @oldglory2105!!!! Have a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## oldglory2105

Thanks a lot! Should be a good one, but hot. 110 here in Fort Worth today. Ha.


----------



## pennstater2005

oldglory2105 said:


> Thanks a lot! Should be a good one, but hot. 110 here in Fort Worth today. Ha.


Is your heat wave over yet? Of course, it is Texas......so is it ever really over


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @csbutler and @rbgsell1 !!! Hope you both have an awesome birthday :yahoo: :beer:


----------



## csbutler

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @firefighter11!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a fun filled day :dancenana:


----------



## Guest

Thanks


pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @firefighter11!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a fun filled day :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Sam23!!!


----------



## Sam23

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Sam23!!!


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday 🎈🎂🎊 @Aldave and @MoodSwingProductions 
!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Ballistic and @supakow!!! Party on!


----------



## Ballistic

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Ballistic and @supakow!!! Party on!


Thank you, Señor.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @gravylookout!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Trippel24 Happy Birthday!!!🎂🎉🎈🎁🎊


----------



## gravylookout

@pennstater2005 Thanks!


----------



## Trippel24

pennstater2005 said:


> @Trippel24 Happy Birthday!!!🎂🎉🎈🎁🎊


Thank you! Was out of cell service camping and just seeing this.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @AndrewN!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Shangrala and @Donttreadonmining!!! Hope you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @cusomano!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @gvaughan! Have a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Shootermcgee :thumbup:


----------



## cusomano

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @cusomano!!!


Thank you, just saw the notification! Great site, I'm still trying to find my way around on it. Have a good day


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Mrsamman!!! Hope you had a great b-day :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

cusomano said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @cusomano!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, just saw the notification! Great site, I'm still trying to find my way around on it. Have a good day
Click to expand...

You're welcome and glad you're here at TLF!!!!


----------



## Mrsamman

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Mrsamman!!! Hope you had a great b-day :dancenana:


Thank you, I did, steak lunch and mowed some at lake, and mowed and lowered hoc on bermuda at home.
Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @KMDMC1416!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @JackH @Gunther and @Turftoe!!! Hope you all have a great day :beer:


----------



## Turftoe

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday to @JackH @Gunther and @Turftoe!!! Hope you all have a great day :beer:


Thanks! Glad to be a part of this awesome community! :thumbup:


----------



## Shootermcgee

Thanks for the birthday shoutout.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Greendoc and @NightTrain05!!! Hope you both have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday Greendoc and NightTrain05!!! Hope you both have a great day :thumbup:


+1

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Greendoc

Thanks guys. I was not planning on spending my birthday settling my father's affairs, but that is life.


----------



## NightTrain05

Thanks for the Birthday wishes


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TroyScherer!!!!


----------



## TroyScherer

Thank you @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @owensjma @J47 :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @chrisben @crussell and @D2theWG !!!!


----------



## JP900++

Happy birthday!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Lawndude29!!!


----------



## Lawndude29

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Lawndude29!!!


Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @metro424 and @Stegs!!! Have a great day :dancenana:


----------



## Stegs

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @metro424 and @Stegs!!! Have a great day :dancenana:


Thank man, It was a good one.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Happy birthday @jbrown! (But I thought you had one last year?)


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Airshow Here's to a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Ldware9!!!! Have a great day!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @mrigney!!! Hope you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Time for a BIG, way higher than label rate, Happy Birthday to @thegrassfactor


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @thegrassfactor

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Movingshrub!


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Movingshrub!


 :beer:


----------



## Movingshrub

@Ware @pennstater2005 Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @bt506!!! Hope your day was awesome!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @@Tc200!!! Have an awesome day :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## Tc200

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @@Tc200!!! Have an awesome day :bandit: :thumbup:


Thanks! It was a good day, got a mow in amidst all this rain!


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm late on this one! Out of town....

Happy Birthday to @Elizabeth @Lakehills @CenlaLowell and @AlexH!!!

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## AlexH

Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## CenlaLowell

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm late on this one! Out of town....
> 
> Happy Birthday to @Elizabeth @Lakehills @CenlaLowell and @AlexH!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!


Thanks, I had a great time.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @AdamH!


----------



## AdamH

@Ware Thank you! Looking forward to your next YouTube video,


----------



## Ware

AdamH said:


> @Ware Thank you! Looking forward to your next YouTube video,


I'm way behind - work and life has been keeping me busy.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @dslab!! Have a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @robnavarro :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Bradymco11 and @Stoube26!!! Hope you both have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @WunTon! Here's to a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @windycityrider and @matthew_kbg :thumbup:


----------



## matthew_kbg

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @windycityrider and @matthew_kbg :thumbup:


Thanks! Spent it watching my fresh KBG grow oh so slowly!


----------



## Ware

Happy birthday @dtillman5 and @tjalexander210! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Brackin4au and @shawnskee22! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy late Birthday to @SimonR!

He must've omitted that information on his registration, but Facebook told on him.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Happy late Birthday to SimonR!
> 
> He must've omitted that information on his registration, but Facebook told on him.


Due to the international date line, multiple time zones, and unusual jet stream activity, US dates can lag Australian dates by as much as a few weeks. :nod:


----------



## pennstater2005

Can't sleep so I'm up typing a big old Happy Birthday @Ware!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thanks for all you do at TLF, and happy birthday @Ware!


----------



## touchofgrass

Happy Birthday @Ware !!! Hope today is a great one for you!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

In the words of @dfw_pilot


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @Crystalguy and @225


----------



## Ware

Thanks @Redtenchu @touchofgrass @dfw_pilot and @pennstater2005! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Congrats.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Methodical @Wolverine and @touchofgrass!

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @mribbens and [mention]Norbert_GER091081[mention] :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @FletchCentMass and @Rhyrhy7 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Chris1011v and @Miller_Low_Life!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @pennstater2005! It's time to celebrate the birthday of the guy that keeps this topic alive. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks @Ware!!!


----------



## social port

Hey, Happy Birthday to my bud, pennstater! I hope you are having a great one :thumbup: :bandit: :dancenana:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @pennstater2005 I hope it's a good one!


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> Happy Birthday @pennstater2005 I hope it's a good one!


 :lol: awesome. So well-deserved


----------



## g-man

Happy birthday penn


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks @social port @Redtenchu and @g-man!!! Appreciate it and had a great day!!

Banner is cool :thumbup:


----------



## Budstl

Happy birthday @pennstater2005


----------



## Methodical

Thanks for the BD wishes. I had a great weekend. Me and few cycling buddies rode the Sea Gull Century on Saturday for a brisk 103 mile ride. Then I spent my actual birthday in the woods - Wildlife photography.

No yard work.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Gorgonzola17 @Robpin @DJLCN and @ITSBIGDEE36!!!

Hope y'all have a great day :beer: :dancenana:


----------



## DJLCN

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Gorgonzola17 @Robpin @DJLCN and @ITSBIGDEE36!!!
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day :beer: :dancenana:


Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @raldridge2315 and @nathan99218

Hope you all have a great birthday :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @ChadStokes and @JamesHill!!!!! Hope you all had a great day and your lawns are looking awesome because mine is not :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @badgerdave1! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @PokeGrande! :yahoo:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ShaneNC!!!


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @PokeGrande! :yahoo:


Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @wardconnor and @khayden10!

:yahoo:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @wardconnor and @khayden10!
> 
> :yahoo:


Yep :beer:


----------



## khayden10

Thank you!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @wardconnor and @khayden10!
> 
> :yahoo:


YO DAWWWWG... Thanks guys. Rock on TLF, and  may all of our wildest dreams come true.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Lawn_newbie!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Palmer655 :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Dico112lr4!!! Hope you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @samjonester and @Thejarrod!!! Have a great birthday :thumbup:


----------



## samjonester

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @samjonester and @Thejarrod!!! Have a great birthday :thumbup:


Thanks! 30 this year, so I guess it's time to celebrate!


----------



## pennstater2005

samjonester said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @samjonester and @Thejarrod!!! Have a great birthday :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! 30 this year, so I guess it's time to celebrate!
Click to expand...

 :lol: Get the hell outta here!!


----------



## wardconnor

Happy Birthday @g-man

Hope its a good one


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @g-man :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @g-man!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

HB @g-man!


----------



## g-man

Thanks everyone for birthday wishes. The thing I've been looking forward the most for this birthday: no more political ads in the TV.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> Thanks everyone for birthday wishes. The thing I've been looking forward the most for this birthday: no more political ads in the TV.


Seriously!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @SGrabs33 :beer: Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Budstl @Drewmey and @tfel :thumbup: Here's to a great day :beer:


----------



## Budstl

Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @bosox_5!!!

Who does Notre Dame play today so I know what team to root for :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Who does Notre Dame play today so I know what team to root for :lol:


lol


----------



## SGrabs33

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday SGrabs33 :beer: Hope you're having a great day!


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ThickLawnThickWife :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Myricia!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @ThickLawnThickWife :thumbup:


Thanks but just realized I put the month 1st instead of the day...should have been 12/11 not 11/12 sorry for the confusion.


----------



## pennstater2005

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @ThickLawnThickWife :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but just realized I put the month 1st instead of he day...should have been 12/11 not 11/12 sorry for the confusion.
Click to expand...

Well you're gonna get two birthday wishes then!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Well you're gonna get two birthday wishes then!!


 :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @wfgScott and @Ral1121 :thumbup: Have a great Birthday and Thanksgiving!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @monty and @livelawnandprosper :thumbup: Here't to a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Brent T and @Brodgers88 :thumbup: Hope it's warmer where you're than where I'm at :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Steverino @Fistertondeluxe and @steensn!!! Have a great day all :thumbup:


----------



## Steverino

Thanks for the birthday wishes. The group has been such a help in getting my yard the best it has ever been. The efforts here are greatly appreciated.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Xoque :thumbup: Have a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Iriasj2009 and @VaBeachEmpireZ!!!

Hope you both have a great birthday :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @401k. Here's to a great 30 or 40 years of compounding, hopefully.


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Colonel K0rn @Hyna32 and @SquareLawn357 :thumbup: Have a great day all :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ronjon84790 and for the 2nd time this year @ThickLawnThickWife :lol:

Have a super day :thumbup:


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @ronjon84790 and for the 2nd time this year @ThickLawnThickWife :lol:
> 
> Have a super day :thumbup:


Lol for the 2nd time thank you very much! 
I have learned so much from this forum and I look forward to learning more. Thanks again!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @JCTaylor :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Lots of December birthdays including @balistek :thumbup:

Happy Birthday :beer: :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @gators52 and @wonder371 and a belated one to @bretben55 which was recent but I believe I missed it!!!

Hope y'all are having a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Jacob_S and @Bunnysarefat :thumbup: Have a great day!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Iriasj2009 and @VaBeachEmpireZ!!!
> 
> Hope you both have a great birthday :thumbup:


Thank you pennstater but my birthday is actually August 12 and not December 8. I just updated my profile so that by August you can wish me a great birthday again. Thank you for the birthday wish though!


----------



## pennstater2005

Iriasj2009 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Iriasj2009 and @VaBeachEmpireZ!!!
> 
> Hope you both have a great birthday :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pennstater but my birthday is actually August 12 and not December 8. I just updated my profile so that by August you can wish me a great birthday again. Thank you for the birthday wish though!
Click to expand...

You guys are killing me :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TravisH06 and @Nkoehn22!!! Hope you both have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @NewLawnJon! :thumbup:

(Giving pennstater2005 a break today)


----------



## balistek

pennstater2005 said:


> Lots of December birthdays including @balistek :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday :beer: :beer:


thank you. Its been an unusual year. Spending birthday, Christmas, and new years in a hospital hotel. But, my son is doing amazingly well. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## TravisH06

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @TravisH06 and @Nkoehn22!!! Hope you both have a great day :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

balistek said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of December birthdays including @balistek :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday :beer: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. Its been an unusual year. Spending birthday, Christmas, and new years in a hospital hotel. But, my son is doing amazingly well. Thanks for the well wishes.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear your son is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

HBD @MrMeaner & @27steelersnoles!


----------



## ericgautier

HBD @skiwhe !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ShilpaMann @ccanad and @jb08102!!! New Year's Day babies :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Happy Birthday to @2019!!


----------



## ccanad

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @ShilpaMann @ccanad and @jb08102!!! New Year's Day babies :thumbup:


Thanks guys! Happy new year!!


----------



## Ware

Happy birthday @MSLiechty!


----------



## MrMeaner

ericgautier said:


> HBD @MrMeaner & @27steelersnoles!


Thank you Eric!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE and @Hoosier!


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE and @Hoosier!


Man I've been late to the party huh? Happy birthday guys!!


----------



## Hoosier

Thanks @Ware and @pennstater2005 !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @graemegb and @ngreed!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## graemegb

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @graemegb and @ngreed!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


I think I must have put my birthday in wrong! :lol: It is 9/1 not 1/9. Happy birthday to the real one though!


----------



## Nkoehn22

Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @KevCarter @tankthebiker and @TheOneWhoKnocks :beer: :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @MarkV :thumbup:

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @MarkV!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Wlodyd Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ericgautier

@Butleraudio Happy Birthday!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @@Jeff20 and @@Dom2123! Here's to a great day :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @@Jeff20 and @@Dom2123! Here's to a great day :lol:


Happy birthday fellas!


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @@Jeff20 and @@Dom2123! Here's to a great day :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday fellas!
Click to expand...

Meant to have a thumbs up not a laughing guy! My bad


----------



## Jeff20

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Taylor_XMK!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @rob13psu @GACory and @Paulsprimecuts!!! Have a great day all :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @rob13psu @GACory and @Paulsprimecuts!!! Have a great day all :thumbup:


Happy birthday dudes!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Gksdudrms :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday [mention]TLF :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Duckslapper and @nagol :thumbup: Hope you both had a great day!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@goblue4016 Happy Birthday :thumbup:


----------



## nagol

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday to @Duckslapper and @nagol :thumbup: Hope you both had a great day!!!


Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Csheppard2008 Hope you're having a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Grassmasters @717driver and @1776Lawn

Here's to a great day for all :beer:


----------



## driver_7

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Grassmasters @717driver and @1776lawn
> 
> Here's to a great day for all :beer:


Thank you!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Slightly off topic, happy birthday to the 747, who's first flight was 50 years ago today.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @drenglish!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Killsocket :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Enjoy your day, @WBrown999 and happy birthday!


----------



## Killsocket

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Killsocket :thumbup:


THANKS! Under 12"+ inches of snow we seem to have gotten that past two weeks.

Trying to put stripes in the driveway with the snowblower!


----------



## pennstater2005

Killsocket said:


> Trying to put stripes in the driveway with the snowblower!


I've done that :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @gauthier613 :thumbup: Have a great day!!!


----------



## 1776Lawn

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Grassmasters @717driver and @1776lawn
> 
> Here's to a great day for all :beer:


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## J_nick

1776Lawn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Grassmasters @717driver and @1776lawn
> 
> Here's to a great day for all :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
Click to expand...

It would be a lot cooler if your birthday was on July 4th with a user name like that


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Alan! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @Alan!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I haven't been down yer way in a while, but enjoy your birthday @Alan!


----------



## drenglish

@pennstater2005 oops. My profile was set to 10th day, 2nd month, not 10th month, second day. Thanks in advance though!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @zeus201 and @TeamGreen :thumbup:


----------



## zeus201

Thx!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Rule11 :thumbup:


----------



## Rule11

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Rule11 :thumbup:


Wel thank you for the note! Looking forward to spring!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Ammodud2311!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @Ammodud2311 :bandit:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Ammodud2311!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Red Cup and @flats642!!!

Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TheLawnNewbie !!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @MarkAguglia and @AudreyPeach :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @MarkAguglia and @AudreyPeach :thumbsup:


Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ajmikola and @sbgautney !!

Hope you both had a nice day!


----------



## jabopy

Happy birthday to 2nd March people. Just happens to be mine!! Not doing a lot cause I'm feeling sorry for myself with a rotten head cold. Still not stopped me having a Lawn Forum glass full of cider. Cheers fellow members.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Lawnguyland @thytuff1 @BakerGreenLawnMaker and @jabopy :thumbup: Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @KCBen @HomerGuy and @bwatso01!!! Hope everyone had a great day!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Happy Birthday @Chicken Man



@Tex86


----------



## Chicken Man

Thanks dfw!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @drewwitt and @N LA Hacker :thumbup:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Togo :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

A big Happy Birthday to @Sigstaton @voteforfilthy89 and @lvlikeyv :thumbsup:


----------



## lvlikeyv

pennstater2005 said:


> A big Happy Birthday to @Sigstaton @voteforfilthy89 and @lvlikeyv :thumbsup:


Thank you. We had the family over and had ourselves a crab boil.


----------



## Togo

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Togo :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Rpatterson @Gobots419 and @Soyar :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Enjoy your day, @JDgreen18 - though not 18 anymore, we're glad you are on TLF!


----------



## JDgreen18

dfw_pilot said:


> Enjoy your day, @JDgreen18 - though not 18 anymore, we're glad you are on TLF!


Thanks man lol I haven't been 18 for a long time. The 18 in my name is when I bought my John Deere 1025r.


----------



## dfw_pilot

@AdamC, I thought you had a birthday last year? Make this one count and happy birthday.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @LawnDrummer and @MountainManChild Here's to a great day for you both :beer:


----------



## Ware

Happy birthday @MedozK @nhudson and @reidgarner!


----------



## pennstater2005

Hope @lawn_dad and @BarakaRS both had awesome birthdays!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Mightyquinn and @libertynugget :beer:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Hoping it's a great one, @Mightyquinn!


----------



## touchofgrass

Happy birthday @Mightyquinn I love you!!! Have fun working in the yard all day  you better make it pretty and clean up your mess


----------



## Redtenchu

touchofgrass said:


> Happy birthday @Mightyquinn I love you!!! Have fun working in the yard all day  you better make it pretty and clean up your mess


+1


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Mightyquinn and @libertynugget :beer:


HBD!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @gardencityboy @MichiganGreen and @a7xfan12

Have a great day all!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TheLawnNewbie :thumbup: At some point you'll have to change your username right? :lol:


----------



## gardencityboy

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @gardencityboy @MichiganGreen and @a7xfan12
> 
> Have a great day all!!


Thanks a lot


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Dumoore86 @Kballen11 and @SRodimel :bandit: :beer:


----------



## Kballen11

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Dumoore86 @Kballen11 and @SRodimel :bandit: :beer:


Thank you!


----------



## TheLawnNewbie

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @TheLawnNewbie :thumbup: At some point you'll have to change your username right? :lol:


Haha trust me I'm still a newbie.

Thanks for the shoutout


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TulsaFan and @dacoyne!!! Hope you both have a great day :beer:


----------



## TulsaFan

Thanks @pennstater2005! March Madness, Beer, and BBQ...Today is going to be a great day! :beer:


----------



## dacoyne

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @TulsaFan and @dacoyne!!! Hope you both have a great day :beer:


Thanks! I got power rotary scissors and a reel low TLF T-shirt, was a great day!


----------



## pennstater2005

dacoyne said:


> Thanks! I got power rotary scissors and a reel low TLF T-shirt, was a great day!


Sweet!!!!



TulsaFan said:


> Thanks @pennstater2005! March Madness, Beer, and BBQ...Today is going to be a great day! :beer:


I'll be sad when the tourney's over. What was the BBQ?


----------



## TulsaFan

$30 Family Plate from Burn Co. BBQ in Jenks, OK. The wife and I will be eating BBQ for a few days...

Not my pic...


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> $30 Family Plate from Burn Co. BBQ in Jenks, OK. The wife and I will be eating BBQ for a few days...
> 
> Not my pic...


I have heard good things about Burn Co. we have a new local place that is pretty good...


----------



## pennstater2005

Lots of birthdays today! Happy Birthday to @numinor @nocsious @bauc54 and @Shadygardner!!

Have a great day everyone :banana:


----------



## bauc54

pennstater2005 said:


> Lots of birthdays today! Happy Birthday to @numinor @nocsious @bauc54 and @Shadygardner!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone :banana:


Thank you!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @swimm397 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

A big Happy Birthday to @BUbbaSwine and @iFisch3224!!! Have a great day guys :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @RDZed and @bbeckwor!!!

Hope you both had a fantastic day :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

A big shout out to the bearded wonder, the main meme'r, the reely low BMOC, the warm AND cool season master: @Redtenchu.

Stay thirsty my friend. Especially today.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Redtenchu :dancenana:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Redtenchu :dancenana:


Happy Birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @OD on Grass!!!

Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @OD on Grass!!!
> 
> Have a great day :thumbup:


I'm an idiot... sometimes you need to read words before entering numbers into text boxes. I switched day and month. Not my birthday but thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Gksdudrms

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Gksdudrms :thumbup:


Wow completely missed this and I'm a few months late but thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

OD on Grass said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @OD on Grass!!!
> 
> Have a great day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an idiot... sometimes you need to read words before entering numbers into text boxes. I switched day and month. Not my birthday but thanks for the well wishes!
Click to expand...

Hey! You're not the first one to do that! You just get two birthday wishes :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Hope your grass is happy today, @Happy Grass! Happy Birthday.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Chris LI :thumbup: Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Chris LI

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Chris LI :thumbup: Hope you have a great day!!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ctrav!!! Hope you had a nice birthday :beer:


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @pennstater2005 as its truly appreciated...


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @LA Basshole03 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Hey @95mmrenegade!!! Happy Birthday :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Moondoggy :thumbsup:


----------



## jabopy

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Moondoggy :thumbsup:


Yeah but did he ever get that lawn fixed!! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Bjbrown3  Hope it's a great one!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @J_nick and @NateClark :thumbup:

Here's to a great birthday :beer:


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @J_nick and @NateClark :thumbup:
> 
> Here's to a great birthday :beer:


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## dfw_pilot

@J_nick, hoping it's a good one today bro. Enjoy.


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @J_nick


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @J_nick!


----------



## pennstater2005

Hey @Shindoman!!! Happy Birthday :clapping:


----------



## Shindoman

@pennstater2005 thank you so much.
The Dennis was an early Bday present for myself!


----------



## TulsaFan

Shindoman said:


> @pennstater2005 thank you so much.
> The Dennis was an early Bday present for myself!


Happy Birthday Shindoman!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman

TulsaFan said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005 thank you so much.
> The Dennis was an early Bday present for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Shindoman!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Pete1313!


----------



## jessehurlburt

Happy Birthday, Pete!

:beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Hi @Pete1313 :wave: Have a great Birthday bud!


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! Getting old, 36 already! I'm enjoying it with palm trees and sub par warm season grass.


----------



## ericgautier

HBD @macwhite4265, @MTAdam36!


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! Getting old, 36 already! I'm enjoying it with palm trees and sub par warm season grass.


Enjoy man!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Joerings!


----------



## macwhite4265

@ericgautier Thanks buddy!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @gb043075 and @Noclssgt :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Iceman !!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Iceman

Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## Noclssgt

Thanks!
Sorry, late response.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Jelvis @daniel3507 and @gerretmontgomery!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you all have great birthdays :beer: :dancenana:


----------



## daniel3507

Thank you @pennstater2005!


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @daniel3507, I should've got you a card! Lol


----------



## daniel3507

Thanks @Redtenchu! The carbon x is better than a card!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Richard Slater and @Rig2!!!


----------



## Rig2

Thanks @pennstater2005 !


----------



## Btlawn

Thought you guys would enjoy the cake my wife made for my birthday!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice, Mrs. @Btlawn!! And welcome to TLF!


----------



## pennstater2005

Btlawn said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy the cake my wife made for my birthday!


Definitely pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome Cake!


----------



## ctrav

Btlawn said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy the cake my wife made for my birthday!


Totally cool cake. Kudos to the wife...


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @JRS 9572 @ChappyEight and @bmitch05!!! Hope you all had a great birthday :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Rile78 :thumbup: Hope you had an awesome one!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rile78

Thanks @pennstater2005 !


----------



## pennstater2005

3 Birthdays today  !!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday @Beerbrewer @Grass Clippins and @drjoeshmoe :thumbup:

Have a great day all!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @lrw_3 :thumbup: Hope you had a wonderful day today!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @cclaeys :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Two9tene :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Hope you had a great birthday @btwint :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Hope you had a great birthday @kevinb :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Jordan90! Hope you are having a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Jordan90

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Jordan90! Hope you are having a great day :thumbup:


Thank you! Spending it with my wife and newborn nothing better!


----------



## pennstater2005

Jordan90 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Jordan90! Hope you are having a great day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Spending it with my wife and newborn nothing better!
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @AZPilot , @OnyxsLawn !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Spammage @scooter422 and @dmvernon!! Here's to a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## Spammage

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Spammage @scooter422 and @dmvernon!! Here's to a great day :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Spammage said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Spammage @scooter422 and @dmvernon!! Here's to a great day :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Tornado, Hail, and Thunderstorms: Honoring Spammage's birthday!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @chrismar @BassBoss and @stotea :beer: Hope everyone has a great day!!!!!!


----------



## stotea

Thanks, @pennstater2005. Happy birthday to @chrismar and @BassBoss! Got some absolutely beautiful weather in store for me today. High of 81F with barely a breeze and no rain. Only the second day hitting 80+ this year.


----------



## pennstater2005

A big Happy Birthday to @mnikon :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Shuffinator!!!

Have a great day :bandit:


----------



## Shuffinator

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Shuffinator!!!
> 
> Have a great day :bandit:


Ill have to change that, its january 6th. Thanks anyway.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy 30th @jimmy!! Bye bye 20s :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @jdc_lawnguy :beer: Hope it's a great one!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TrialAndError and @jeff99usa1 :thumbup:


----------



## AZPilot

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday @AZPilot , @OnyxsLawn !


Thanks!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @MikeyD :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @XLT_66 and @smokinglegges!!! Have a great day all :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @jparr and @joeker Hope you're both having a great birthday :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Jwsjr :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Khy and @gijoe4500 Here's to a great day for you both :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Rene :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Shaky :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @tnlynch81 :beer: Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

A big ol' Happy Birthday to @KevC and @TN Hawkeye :beer: Have a great day :dancenana:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> A big ol' Happy Birthday to @KevC and @TN Hawkeye :beer: Have a great day :dancenana:


Thank you sir. It's a beautiful sunny day in East Tennessee and I am enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big ol' Happy Birthday to @KevC and @TN Hawkeye :beer: Have a great day :dancenana:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. It's a beautiful sunny day in East Tennessee and I am enjoying every moment of it.
Click to expand...

HBD buddy!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big ol' Happy Birthday to @KevC and @TN Hawkeye :beer: Have a great day :dancenana:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. It's a beautiful sunny day in East Tennessee and I am enjoying every moment of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HBD buddy!!
Click to expand...

Thank you my Texas brother. Sometimes there are birthdays where you know a year from now you won't remember it. And then there are days like today. My youngest got me 3 pairs of Flash socks and my wife got me a Bob Ross t-shirt. Then I coached my youngest son in his soccer championship game. They lost but I couldn't be prouder of my son and the entire team. Then my wife and I came home and had a few beers and listened to Tom Petty on the back deck for the last 2 hours. 42 may not be a "milestone" birthday but this was a great one.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. It's a beautiful sunny day in East Tennessee and I am enjoying every moment of it.
> 
> 
> 
> HBD buddy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my Texas brother. Sometimes there are birthdays where you know a year from now you won't remember it. And then there are days like today. My youngest got me 3 pairs of Flash socks and my wife got me a Bob Ross t-shirt. Then I coached my youngest son in his soccer championship game. They lost but I couldn't be prouder of my son and the entire team. Then my wife and I came home and had a few beers and listened to Tom Petty on the back deck for the last 2 hours. 42 may not be a "milestone" birthday but this was a great one.
Click to expand...

Sounds like an awesome day! 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Benji7288!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Laramee :thumbup:


----------



## Laramee

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Laramee :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @America!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

@cfinden Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Hieronymus and @Tmc :thumbup: Hope you both have a wonderful day :beer:


----------



## cfinden

Thanks @pennstater2005 !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @BXMurphy and @Stellar P :bandit: :bandit:

Here's to a great birthday :beer:


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @BXMurphy and @Stellar P :bandit: :bandit:
> 
> Here's to a great birthday :beer:


Thank you, @pennstater2005!

Great weather in Massachusetts today. Perfect for some lazy yardwork. I hope the same conditions prevail for you, too!

Murph


----------



## TulsaFan

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @BXMurphy and @Stellar P :bandit: :bandit:
> 
> Here's to a great birthday :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @pennstater2005!
> 
> Great weather in Massachusetts today. Perfect for some lazy yardwork. I hope the same conditions prevail for you, too!
> 
> Murph
Click to expand...

Happy B-Day @BXMurphy!!! If you were closer to me, I would send you a bag of mulch! :lol:


----------



## BXMurphy

TulsaFan said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @BXMurphy and @Stellar P :bandit: :bandit:
> 
> Here's to a great birthday :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @pennstater2005!
> 
> Great weather in Massachusetts today. Perfect for some lazy yardwork. I hope the same conditions prevail for you, too!
> 
> Murph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy B-Day @BXMurphy!!! If you were closer to me, I would send you a bag of mulch! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha! Mulch. Yeah, right! 

What a riot...

You know... going mulch-free has actually worked out better than I thought. That Preen stuff is amazing!

Sure, I hand-pull an occasional weed here and there but, boy, nothing like what I have fought in the past. The next step is something called SnapShot which is like Preen on steroids.

Anyway... what an amazing day in Massachusetts today. Bright and sunny... cool in the upper 70's... I took the wife out for dinner and visited a local co-op. I'm installing drip irrigation and going in with my third app of PGR and FAS this season.

All in, not too shabby. Everything is growing along nicely. I hope and pray that my message finds you and yours in fine health and spirits.

Thank you for thinking of me, friend!

Murph


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Dkrem and @JKH7 :beer: :beer:

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dkrem

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Dkrem and @JKH7 :beer: :beer:
> 
> Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Gaineser :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @NoslracNevok :beer:

Hope you have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @mmaurer !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @ericgautier! You smoking or grilling anything today :thumbup: Happy Birthday to @Alex1389 and @Amaxwell5 too :beer:

Have a great day all :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday ericgautier! You smoking or grilling anything today :thumbup:


Thanks @pennstater2005 ! No smoking or grilling today. Family is taking me out. :lol: But might empty out the shed and build shelving (I could use it). :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389

Thanks @pennstater2005!

Happy birthday, @ericgautier!


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> Happy birthday, ericgautier!


Happy birthday to you as well! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @richardn and @Holtz :thumbup:

Hope you both had a great day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @fusebox7 !


----------



## fusebox7

Thank you @ericgautier!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @fusebox7 :beer:

New house and lawn and only mid thirties? You're doing alright :nod:


----------



## fusebox7

@pennstater2005 aw shucks thanks guy.


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @StarRaider , @ochresprings , @Jconnelly6b !!!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Thanks Eric!!

@ericgautier


----------



## StarRaider

Appreciate that @ericgautier!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @jessehurlburt @newells4 and @ggilmore :beer:

Have a great day everyone :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @oldglory2105 :beer: :banana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Chaseweeks1 @Greensass1 and @theconcretevegan!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have a wonderful day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

A very Happy Birthday to @Ballistic and @supakow :beer: :beer:

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Jimmy Mc @bhutchinson87 and @bmadams :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a great day!!!!


----------



## bmadams

Thank you so much!


----------



## bhutchinson87

Thanks! :gum:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @gravylookout and @JoeyDonatelli :beer:

Hope you both are having a great one :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Trippel24 :thumbup: Have a great day :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TinyLawn and @Matthew_73 !!!

Here's to a great day :beer:


----------



## Trippel24

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Trippel24 :thumbup: Have a great day :bandit:


Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

@TonyC @Paul M and @mrbradg Hope you all had a great birthday :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Donttreadonmining :thumbup: Have a great day!!!


----------



## TonyC

pennstater2005 said:


> @TonyC @Paul M and @mrbradg Hope you all had a great birthday :thumbup:


Thank you very much!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @indylawn88!!!!!!! Hope you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Mrsamman and @Iriasj2009!!!

Have a great day :beer:


----------



## Mrsamman

Thanks. It's been a great day because I am on vacation. I just hope the PGR I applied works till I get back.

Scott


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @James!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Mrsamman said:


> Thanks. It's been a great day because I am on vacation. I just hope the PGR I applied works till I get back.
> 
> Scott


Nice! I'm on vacation this week too  Although mine is to be here and baby my renovation :lol:


----------



## James

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @James!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @asagers :thumbsup:

Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## asagers

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @asagers :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you have a great day!!!


Thank you, sir! Much appreciated! Started the day off with a mow!


----------



## pennstater2005

asagers said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @asagers :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you have a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir! Much appreciated! Started the day off with a mow!
Click to expand...

Looks great!!


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Greendoc, @NightTrain05!


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday @Greendoc, @NightTrain05!


 :beer:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Greendoc!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TroyScherer!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Austinite :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Austinite and @Lawndude29!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Ridgerunner

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Ware Thank you, John.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @@metro424 @Ridgerunner @claydus and @Stegs!!!

Hoping you all had a great day today :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @magoodall65 :thumbup:


----------



## magoodall65

Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @graemegb :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @piotrkol :beer:


----------



## piotrkol

Thanks! Had a nice little mow to celebrate


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @thegrassfactor :beer:


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @thegrassfactor ! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Greendoc

Happy birthday @thegrassfactor


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Movingshrub

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @jimbeckel!!!!!!!!!

Have a great day :beer:


----------



## jimbeckel

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @jimbeckel!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day :beer:


Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Tc200 :beer: :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @CenlaLowell and @AlexH!! Hope you all have a great day :beer:


----------



## CenlaLowell

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @CenlaLowell and @AlexH!! Hope you all have a great day :beer:


Thanks everyone


----------



## AlexH

Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @raymond :beer:


----------



## raymond

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @raymond :beer:


I appreciate that very much!


----------



## pennstater2005

Have a great birthday @dslab!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @robnavarro :thumbsup: :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @dtillman5 @Todd1970 @tjalexander210 @mustafa and @drenglish Phew....that was a mouthful :lol:

Happy Birthday to all and hope everyone had a great day :beer:


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday @SimonR!

A reel warm season OG!


----------



## pennstater2005

Hope you had a great birthday @Brackin4au :beer:


----------



## Brackin4au

pennstater2005 said:


> Hope you had a great birthday @Brackin4au :beer:


Thank you sir... I did indeed...


----------



## pennstater2005

Brackin4au said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday @Brackin4au :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir... I did indeed...
Click to expand...

So you did!! Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @OD on Grass

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to the man behind the scenes and the guy always giving stuff away :lol:

Have a great one @Ware :beer:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday to the man behind the scenes and the guy always giving stuff away :lol:
> 
> Have a great one Ware :beer:


Thanks! @Redtenchu just stopped by for a quick visit on his way through - best birthday ever! :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Ware 
Happy Birthday! :clapping: :banana: :clapping:


----------



## OD on Grass

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @OD on Grass
> 
> :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


Thanks! (I'm a little slow). HBD right back at ya!!


----------



## pennstater2005

A big Happy Birthday to @Methodical @Wolverine and @touchofgrass who I feel like was just 40 not too long ago!

Hope everyone had a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## touchofgrass

pennstater2005 said:


> ....and @touchofgrass who I feel like was just 40 not too long ago!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day :thumbsup:


I know!!! This year went by super quick!!! Thank you so much for the shout out


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @mribbens!!

Here's to a great day :beer:

(Had to go back and edit quickly as I had an eye roll instead of a beer :lol: )


----------



## mribbens

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @mribbens!!
> 
> Here's to a great day :beer:
> 
> (Had to go back and edit quickly as I had an eye roll instead of a beer :lol: )


Thank you sir


----------



## dfw_pilot

I gotta give an early Columbus Day birthday shout out to the guy who's made this thread what it is, the guy who's everywhere, our very own @pennstater2005. Congrats buddy and remember, the other side of the hill simply means you get to coast down it with me. Enjoy!


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> I gotta give an early Columbus Day birthday shout out to the guy who's made this thread what it is, the guy who's everywhere, our very own pennstater2005. Congrats buddy and remember, the other side of the hill simply means you get to coast down it with me. Enjoy!


Thanks! I've been coasting for a few years now so this all feels familiar


----------



## Methodical

pennstater2005 said:


> A big Happy Birthday to @Methodical @Wolverine and @touchofgrass who I feel like was just 40 not too long ago!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day :thumbsup:


Thanks for the shout out.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @O_Poole and @bcm0008!


----------



## O_Poole

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @O_Poole and @bcm0008!


Thanks John!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @PokeGrande!


----------



## bosox_5

Happy birthday @wardconnor


----------



## NJ-lawn

Happy Birthday @wardconnor Great videos man. Enjoy your Day!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @drewwitt!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @socerplaye and @Dico112lr4!


----------



## drewwitt

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @drewwitt!


Thank you


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @g-man! :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday g-man! :beer:


 :thumbup:

And a belated one to @samjonester !!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Mondeh6 @Longislander and @Myricia :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mondeh6

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ware

Happy @Colonel K0rn and @Kenny_Login!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Enjoy your day @ronjon84790 and @ThickLawnThickWife.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

dfw_pilot said:


> Enjoy your day @ronjon84790 and @ThickLawnThickWife.


Thank you very much


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @balistek and @Easyluck!!! Have a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @BryanThigpen :thumbup: Have a great day!!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Got some youngins - happy birthday @Wes, @seebryango, and @JoshuaL! Here's to hoping your bday gifts don't cheat you out of your proper Christmas gift allotment!

Cheers.


----------



## ronjon84790

dfw_pilot said:


> Enjoy your day @ronjon84790 and @ThickLawnThickWife.


Thanks! It was a great day hanging out with family.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @BubbaGrumpus!!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @learnt!


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday *@Jesus*.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Happy Birthday AND New Year, @esparzatj! You got in just under the wire this year!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @MarkV!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Feltner!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @717driver Hope you had a great day!!!!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @717driver Hope you had a great day!!!!!!


Hopefully it wasn't up and down.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Grassmasters and @1776Lawn!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @miltonjim amd @Killsocket!


----------



## driver_7

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @717driver Hope you had a great day!!!!!!


Thank you!! It was a good day for sure, had a three-hour solo trip to Menard's and Lowe's... it was glorious.



dfw_pilot said:


> Hopefully it wasn't up and down.


Thanks, @dfw_pilot! No flying for me on the birthday, but I did have to go in the next day. I managed to put a 30hr overnight in my hometown to see my parents over the weekend, so that worked out ok!

Side note- I tried to do a multi-quote with your response to Pennstater and it did not like the multiple [/quote]'s in there. Am I doing it right?

Screenshot link


----------



## dfw_pilot

Your quotes look good to me, @717driver. Just always watch the "quote" verses "/quote"



Code:


[quote]

always starts the quote, and



Code:


[/quote]

always finishes the quote. If there are multi-level quotes, that's fine, just make sure every


Code:


[quote]

 has a corresponding and partnered


Code:


[/quote]

 to end it, even if nested further down.

I fix a lot of misquotes, and it's usually because someone left out a finishing /quote somewhere.

Glad your birthday was home based. :thumbup:

Mine is coming up and I'll be rounding the bases of MIA-ATL-MEM on it.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @717driver Hope you had a great day!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it wasn't up and down.
Click to expand...

@717driver it works for me.


----------



## Ware

717driver said:


> Side note- I tried to do a multi-quote with your response to Pennstater and it did not like the multiple /quote's in there. Am I doing it right?
> 
> Screenshot link


In your screenshot it looks like something is definitely amiss in the time stamp on pennstater2005's quote - the part shouldn't be there.

ETA: href=tel: creates a call link. It tells the browser how to use the number. The number within the quotes is the number it will call. My best guess is your browser somehow mistook the time stamp of pennstater2005's quoted post with a phone number and maybe inserted that extra code.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Kissfromnick and @RayTL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kissfromnick

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Kissfromnick and @RayTL!!!!!!!!


Thank you. Cheers.


----------



## RayTL

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Kissfromnick and @RayTL!!!!!!!!


Thank you @pennstater2005 !!!

It was a good birthday indeed:


----------



## pennstater2005

RayTL said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Kissfromnick and @RayTL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @pennstater2005 !!!
> 
> It was a good birthday indeed:
Click to expand...

Nice!!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Ammodud2311

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Ren!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Enjoy your day, @MarkAguglia and @AudreyPeach!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @ajmikola and @sbgautney!


----------



## pennstater2005

@BakerGreenLawnMaker and @Lawnguyland Hope you both have a great birthday today!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Socks!!!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @lazylawns!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Chicken Man and @Tex86!!! Hope you both have a great day :thumbup:

I can't believe there's more than one chicken man registered here :lol:


----------



## Socks

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Socks!!!!


@pennstater2005 thanks! Got a master blaster to celebrate


----------



## pennstater2005

Socks said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Socks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005 thanks! Got a master blaster to celebrate
Click to expand...

Without looking it up what is a master blaster? Looks cool!


----------



## Socks

pennstater2005 said:


> Socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Socks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005 thanks! Got a master blaster to celebrate
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without looking it up what is a master blaster? Looks cool!
Click to expand...

It's an industrial car dryer, blows hot air that evaporates and pushes off the water after a wash - gone are the days of hand drying my cars and windows (whole back side of our house are massive farm windows) :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Socks said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005 thanks! Got a master blaster to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without looking it up what is a master blaster? Looks cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an industrial car dryer, blows hot air that evaporates and pushes off the water after a wash - gone are the days of hand drying my cars and windows (whole back side of our house are massive farm windows) :lol:
Click to expand...

Great. Now I want one.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @bryankloos! Hope you had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

@N LA Hacker Happy Birthday Bud! Pitter Patter....


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday to @Togo and @Chncdafied :thumbup: Hope y'all have a great day!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @OCDTurf77 !!! Hope you're having a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @lvlikeyv :thumbup: Have a great day!!


----------



## lvlikeyv

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @lvlikeyv :thumbup: Have a great day!!


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @MasterMech :banana: Have a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

@Rpatterson Happy Birthday :beer:


----------



## MasterMech

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @MasterMech :banana: Have a great day :beer:


Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @JDgreen18 Here's to a great day :beer: Stay healthy!


----------



## Rpatterson

pennstater2005 said:


> @Rpatterson Happy Birthday :beer:


Thank you! :banana: :banana: :banana:

Where is the :whiskey: smilies? Lol


----------



## dfw_pilot

Haps @AdamC! This is 12 hours late so hopefully you're already pissed.


----------



## JDgreen18

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @JDgreen18 Here's to a great day :beer: Stay healthy!


Thanks man


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday 🎂 @LawnDrummer!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @SoCalBermuda @lawn_dad and @BarakaRS :beer:

Hope you all have a nice day and stay healthy!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Mightyquinn and @libertynugget!


----------



## OCDTurf77

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @OCDTurf77 !!! Hope you're having a great day :thumbup:


Thanks a little early for lawn. But definitely prepared!


----------



## libertynugget

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Mightyquinn and @libertynugget!


Thank you! Ready to get back in the game!!!!!


----------



## SoCalBermuda

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @SoCalBermuda @lawn_dad and @BarakaRS :beer:
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day and stay healthy!


Thank you!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Superta329!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @TulsaFan @dacoyne and @Sublime :beer: Have a great day all :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @TulsaFan @dacoyne and @Sublime :beer: Have a great day all :thumbsup:


Happy Birthday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Superta329

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Superta329!!! Have a great day :thumbup:


Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Zimmerman and @swimm397!!! Hope you all had a great day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @BUbbaSwine and @Langeston :thumbup:


----------



## Zimmerman

Thank you @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @RDZed and @chrishinckle :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Redtenchu :beer:

LOTM and a birthday......


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Redtenchu :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:

It's a pleasure to call this guy my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @mdmack @timtimotej and @SumBeach35 :thumbup:

Hope y'all had a great day :beer:


----------



## timtimotej

@pennstater2005 Thank you!🥳


----------



## SumBeach35

Thank you @pennstater2005


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @GreenerAcre @Jgourley124 and @SCGrassMan :thumbup:


----------



## GreenerAcre

@pennstater2005 Thanks, and Happy Birthday @Jgourley124 and @SCGrassMan !


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Chris LI @Crippledfoot and @JimFromLawnGuyland :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a great day :beer:


----------



## Chris LI

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Chris LI @Crippledfoot and @JimFromLawnGuyland :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day :beer:


Thank you!!!


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Chris LI @Crippledfoot and @JimFromLawnGuyland :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day :beer:


Thanks 👌


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @ctrav and @Indianola Burns!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @raneman, @LA Basshole03 and @beardizzle1!


----------



## beardizzle1

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @raneman, @LA Basshole03 and @beardizzle1!


THANK YOU!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @95mmrenegade and @thkwilson!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @J_nick :beer:

Don't know how locked down you are out in Oklahoma but hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## J_nick

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @J_nick :beer:
> 
> Don't know how locked down you are out in Oklahoma but hope you have a great day!!!


Thanks man, everything is still shut down here. They are going to start lifting some of the restrictions tomorrow then more on 2 week intervals depending on how the numbers look.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Shindoman Happy Birthday :wave: Have a great day :bandit:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Shindoman!


----------



## Shindoman

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Shindoman!


Thank you so much, 
I've been feeling down lately with all that is going on. 
But I got up this morning to see my newly seeded grass peeking up out of the ground. Life is good!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Pete1313 and @Josh!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Pete1313!!!


----------



## g-man

Happy birthday @Pete1313. Were you able to test the new rollers?


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks for the birthday wishes! @g-man, i have not yet.


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Jelvis and @daniel3507!!! Have a great day all!


----------



## daniel3507

@pennstater2005 thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @jdc_lawnguy :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

In under the gun!! Happy Birthday @JRS 9572 @ChappyEight and @bmitch05 :thumbup: Hope you all had a great day :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Rile78 and @jjenk321 :banana: :beer:


----------



## jjenk321

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Rile78 and @jjenk321 :banana: :beer:


Thank you.


----------



## Rile78

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Two9tene @Mayor and @pschattle15!


----------



## pschattle15

Thanks @Ware!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @sethgho!


----------



## sethgho

Thanks! I received some fresh dad kicks and finally some recognition for my art!


----------



## Indianola Burns

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @ctrav and @Indianola Burns!



Thanks, and yes it was a happy birthday! Got a new rig 👍


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Two9tene @Mayor and @pschattle15!


Thanks @Ware !!!


----------



## Two9tene

Happy Birthday @ctrav!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @bernstem!!! Hope you're having a great day :beer:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @bernstem, @Motownsfinest2 and @Zbyler!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @AZPilot and @OnyxsLawn!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Spammage!


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Spammage!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @chrismar!


----------



## chrismar

Thank you!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Happy 16th KIWI birthday, @Lachlan Campbell!! Cheers mate, hope it was a great one.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Harts!


----------



## Harts

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Harts!


Thanks John. Really appreciate it and all you do for this site.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @TN Hawkeye, @walk1355, @KevC, and @Zach Taylor!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Thank you @Ware .


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @cfinden!


----------



## cfinden

Thanks @Ware!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Stellar P @Green Monstah and @Swiftkickyo!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Dkrem!


----------



## Dkrem

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Dkrem!


Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @ericgautier!
Happy Birthday @Alex1389!
Happy Birthday @Rainmaninwa!
Happy Birthday @hm2anderson!
Happy Birthday @LawnNerd!
Happy Birthday @beyondthestripes!
Happy Birthday @Amaxwell5!


----------



## Alex1389

Thanks @Ware


----------



## ericgautier

Thanks @Ware :beer:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @newells4 @jessehurlburt @brettgoodyear @sam200sx and @ggilmore


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Awar


----------



## Awar

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Awar


Thanks @Ware! I feel special being the only member born on July 20th :mrgreen:


----------



## pennstater2005

Happy Birthday @Trippel24 !!!


----------



## Trippel24

pennstater2005 said:


> Happy Birthday @Trippel24 !!!


Thanks @pennstater2005


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @jakemauldin!


----------



## Ware

Happy belated birthday @Greendoc!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Ridgerunner!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks, John.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @piotrkol!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @thegrassfactor and @thompwa!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Movingshrub!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @jimbeckel!


----------



## jimbeckel

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @jimbeckel!


Thank you sir


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Movingshrub!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @AlexH and @CenlaLowell!


----------



## AlexH

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @AlexH and @CenlaLowell!


Thank you!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @AlexH and @CenlaLowell!


Thanks

Wife came thru


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @littlehuman


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Sidney and @dslab


----------



## dslab

@ware thanks!


----------



## littlehuman

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @littlehuman


Thanks, Ware! Spent the day amending my soil in prep for a reno next spring


----------



## Ware

Happy birthday @jasonbraswell and @Jrich


----------



## jasonbraswell

Ware said:


> Happy birthday @jasonbraswell and @Jrich


Thanks!


----------



## FlowRider

Happy Birthday @Ware!


----------



## Ware

FlowRider said:


> Happy Birthday @Ware!


Thanks, but mine is still a few days out.

Happy Birthday @JayGo


----------



## JayGo

@Ware, thanks so much! I appreciate it. Hope things are well on your end.


----------



## FlowRider

Ware said:


> Thanks, but mine is still a few days out.


Oops. I must have misread - I thought I saw your name listed with those who had a birthday day....

Imma just gonna go try and kill some weeds now...thanks! :dunno:


----------



## Ware

FlowRider said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but mine is still a few days out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. I must have misread - I thought I saw your name listed with those who had a birthday day....
> 
> Imma just gonna go try and kill some weeds now...thanks! :dunno:
Click to expand...

It lists birthdays today and upcoming birthdays (within the next 7 days).


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Brackin4au


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @OD on Grass


----------



## g-man

Another year bites the dust. Happy birthday @Ware.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Another year bites the dust. Happy birthday @Ware.


40 :shock:

Thanks g-man!


----------



## g-man

I'm exactly a month behind you.


----------



## TulsaFan

Happy 40th @Ware!!!


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Happy 40th @Ware!!!


Thanks!


----------



## FlowRider

Let's get this party started up in here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqpyGdO5FZ8


----------



## Redtenchu

Happy Birthday Boss!


----------



## pennstater2005

40! Finally. Starting to feel alone over here @Ware


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @touchofgrass!


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @touchofgrass!


Awwwww, thank you!!! Happy Belated Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## TulsaFan

@touchofgrass Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

TulsaFan said:


> @touchofgrass Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Brackin4au

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Brackin4au


Thank you sir. Happy birthday to you as well!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @DJLCN @The_iHenry @Gorgonzola17 @Robpin and @ITSBIGDEE36


----------



## The_iHenry

Thanks @Ware and happy belated to fellow birthdayers @DJLCN @Gorgonzola17 @Robpin @ITSBIGDEE36


----------



## DJLCN

The_iHenry said:


> Thanks @Ware and happy belated to fellow birthdayers @DJLCN @Gorgonzola17 @Robpin @ITSBIGDEE36


Thanks! Happy birthday to you too@The_iHenry


----------



## dfw_pilot

DJLCN said:


>


B-E-A Utiful.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @O_Poole!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @PokeGrande!


----------



## O_Poole

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @O_Poole!


Thanks


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @mowww!


----------



## mowww

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @mowww!


Thank you!


----------



## dfw_pilot

It's the man of the year, @wardconnor! I hope it's a great one today.


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @PokeGrande!


Thanks! (Belated thank you)


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Thejarrod


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @g-man!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @DR_GREENTHUMB


----------



## g-man

Thanks


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @SGrabs33!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @SGrabs33!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @coreystooks


----------



## coreystooks

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @coreystooks


Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Brodgers88!


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks @Ware!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Stuofsci02


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Stuofsci02


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Reel Low Dad


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Bmossin and @cavince79


----------



## Bmossin

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Bmossin and @cavince79


Thanks sir!


----------



## cavince79

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Bmossin and @cavince79


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Colonel K0rn!!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @ronjon84790 and @ThickLawnThickWife


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @ronjon84790 and @ThickLawnThickWife


Thank you very much


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Thor865


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @MrMeaner!


----------



## MrMeaner

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @MrMeaner!


Thank you sir!! 🤘🏼


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @bp2878


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @kstall @MarkV and @Avalawn T


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday!

@Paulsprimecuts 
@thegrassisgreener
@GACory 
@rob13psu 
@Don_Bass


----------



## rob13psu

Thanks @Ware !


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Backyardigans and @BH Green!


----------



## Backyardigans

Thank you!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @B-Rad and @Pounder!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Ammodud2311


----------



## Ware

Happy birthday @MasterMech!

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> Happy birthday @MasterMech!
> 
> :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @JDgreen18!


----------



## JDgreen18

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @JDgreen18!


Thank you


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @TulsaFan @dacoyne and @Sublime!


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @TulsaFan @dacoyne and @Sublime!


Thank You! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Redtenchu!


----------



## Redtenchu

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday @Redtenchu!


Thanks man!


----------



## dacoyne

Thanks @Ware ! My second in quarantine 😂


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @ctrav!


----------



## Two9tene

Happy birthday brother! @ctrav


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @J_nick!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Shindoman!


----------



## Shindoman

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Shindoman!


Thank You!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Pete1313 @solismr and @Josh!


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks @Ware!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Greendoc!

:banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:


----------



## Greendoc

Thanks @Ware


----------



## SeanBB

@Greendoc amen brother! Thanks for all the help and happy birthday!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Austinite!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Ridgerunner!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thank you @Ware


----------



## Austinite

thanks!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @CenlaLowell!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @CenlaLowell!


Thanks


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @raymond and@JLavoe!


----------



## raymond

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @raymond [email protected]!


Thanks man! I appreciate the love from my favorite online community.


----------



## JLavoe

@Ware Thank you! Another one in the books


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @JayGo!


----------



## JayGo

Thank you, @Ware. I appreciate it.


----------



## ericgautier

Happy Birthday @Ware !


----------



## ericgautier

Also, Happy Birthday @Crystalguy , @225 , @Mopar69 , @gazonseminte , @copper44 & @jaykrooze !


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Happy Birthday @Ware !


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo

🎉 Happy Birthdy, Mr. John @Ware.
⚖ 🥳


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @touchofgrass!


----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @touchofgrass!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

touchofgrass said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @touchofgrass!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!
Click to expand...

And a Happy Belated Birthday to you, Sir!!!


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @JDgreen18


----------



## JDgreen18

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @JDgreen18


Thank you


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Redtenchu!


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master

@Greendoc Turning the big *5-0* soon! Congrats man! Keep doing what you are doing, it is working :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday @Austinite


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @Austinite


Thanks man!


----------

